# bale band it not banding



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

The machine works Good till it bands. It will stamp through one side but will not go through the second band Its doing it to both sides not just one. 
The gfc guys thought It. Could be a pressure problem but We checked the flow on the Tractor and it was fine. We changed every hydraulic end on the hoses from the Tractor to the band it. 
We sent it to gfc this winter to get updates put on it. When we first used it it worked good for 15 bundles. I would appreciate any advice on this if anyone has had this same problem. Thanks


----------



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

Trade it for bale baron, I've baled 6000 bales this week no problems!!!!!!


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

Dad had strong thoughts about getting rid of it. The barons tie system is definitely simpler with the hesston knotters.


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm afraid I can't help with your bandit issues but my advice would be be same as OKhayballr. Not only the knotters but the whole machine is fairly basic to understand with spares widely available across N America.


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

the bandit will always break with 20K worth of hay on the ground on a friday on a holiday weekend. Sounds like you have a piece of strapping caught in the back of the die - preventing the die from fully engaging both straps.


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

Have you watched it seal the bands to make sure both straps are being caught and pulled under the sealing head?


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

According to the troubleshooting guide, it looks like the banders are not going full stroke to crimp the bottom strap. Make sure there is NO obstruction of any kind, i.e. chaff, hay, strapping, etc., anywhere in the vicinity of the sealers. Make sure the little groove is clean. I had lots of problems, too, until I learned to keep the banding compartment really clean. Blow it out 3 times a day if you have to. I bought one of these confounded contraptions this year thinking it would save me pickup labor cost. I fought the banders as well for about 4000 bales of wheat straw. After blindly adjusting and getting nowhere, someone told me that if I went to 1 inch hoses instead of 3/4 inch, most of my problems would go away. I changed hoses and sure enough, the darn thing seems to work much more reliably. Went from missing every 2nd and 3rd bundle to missing 1 in 25 or thereabouts. Also make sure you are using a tractor with a closed center hydraulic system capable of 25 gpm and with an unrestricted return. I was really disappointed in the manual, it mostly just explains the error codes. There is no detailed explanation of exactly how the machine works. I still can't tell you exactly the sequence that the bander goes through, even after having watched it dozens of times. There has also been a steep learning curve when it comes to handling the bundles. We can't seem to pick one up without leaving big divits in the field, then the bundles are hard to slide off on the trailer, especially with dirt packed on the end of the forks. Those guys in the demo videos must have been doing this a long time.  Okay, so much for my bale band-it rant, hope my 2 cents helped. If not, then be thankful that you have a kindred spirit in the bale band-it world that shares your misery.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

We've gone to a set of 3 bale spears to pick bundles up in the field. They just seem to become "glued" to the ground after resting for only a short time on the ground. With the spikes, we knock them over on their side and stab them through the middle bale and both bales second from the end ones, and pile them on a wagon or trailer two-high. So far, it's working better for us than forks.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

OKwe got it fixed yesterday the mid band cylinder was blowing a fuse and It wouldn't send it over to grab and.hold the bottom.band. the coil had a short in.it. and.was.blowing the fuse. Now Its working So far so.we will see how it treats us the rest of the year. 
As for handling them it seems easier for me to use two forks and go under the bottom bales and they go.under neath the second bale from each end.


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

Glad you found it. I had a main fuse blow in the bander control box and it was a booger to track the problem down to that fuse. Wish the book was more detailed.
Hey 6125, did you make that spear yourself? Do you have any specs or links to where I might see one? I tried turning them on the side but the pallet forks tend to push middle bales up out of the stack. And, if you're not in exactly the right place, you'll pop a string or two, then the bundle collapses. There's gotta be a better way.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

DKFarms said:


> Glad you found it. I had a main fuse blow in the bander control box and it was a booger to track the problem down to that fuse. Wish the book was more detailed.
> Hey 6125, did you make that spear yourself? Do you have any specs or links to where I might see one? I tried turning them on the side but the pallet forks tend to push middle bales up out of the stack. And, if you're not in exactly the right place, you'll pop a string or two, then the bundle collapses. There's gotta be a better way.


I bought one and used it last year, but the spike spacing wasn't right. Middle spike in the middle bale, the two outside spikes would be in the seems of the other bales, and corners of bundle would sag and sometimes cut a string with the spike going in. Other problem was, skid loader couldn't reach high enough to stack the third bundle (all upright) on top of second in the shed. So this winter, removed spikes and made my own framework so spikes are correct width, and can be raised up hydraulically 16" for the extra lift height. The spikes also have to be the longer 42 inchers and must go into the "third row", other wise when picked up, the third row will sag and might come out of the bands. Forks work great, but when the bundle is on it's side, it's hard not to catch strings going under to pick the bundle up that way. Stacking the bundles right side up is too high on our wagons, but two on there side works excellent. I like the spikes so far over the forks.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

o experienced some problems with a Bale Bandit 100 series bought secondhand, but when assistance was needed the staff at GFC helped me in a series of 'phone calls, me at night in Australia with a laptop in the field and installed/checked updates and machine operation, that problem solved in about 2.5 hours and only $54 in phone calls
My machine has some modifications1. A pto operated power pack with about 300 litres hydraulic oil tank, 2. a fan forced oil cooler as in Australia air temp can be high so hydraulics need cooling help, 3.a pickup driven from the short horizontal feed chain through an extension chain and different sized sprockets to ensure the horizontal chain runs faster than the pickup chain thus avoiding bunching of bales on the horizontal feed
Because of these mods I can operate in moderately hilly country with only a 50 engine horsepower tractor up front and because it is unequal 4WD it has better safety than a bigger 2WD braking on downslopes in particular but with either tractor type steep side slopes can be exciting
There are some little tricks that have taken me time to identify
One is to use a mirror on an extension arm and a torch to set the strap lifters that lift the strap off the dies after sealing the strapping
Checking no residue remains from sealing which causes strap breakage as it fouls the sealed strap and breaks the strap as the hydraulics withdraw from the sealing cycle

Even with top quality strapping sometimes a small piece is punched out of the strapping and ends up buckled and stuck in the dies

A mirror and torch lets you check in this area without dismantling
Using good quality strapping
Keeping photo eyes clear but even in dusty conditions that is usually a once a day cleaning
If the bale breaks in the vertical elevator turn the machine off (VERY IMPORTANT!!!) and introduce a bale into the next station ready to go into the chamber so bale count stays accurate
Baling bales to a reasonably high density so minimal handling problems
Carefully adjusting the pack density to minimise bale-string breakages
If getting to the dies change the electrical connection on the control of the hydraulic ram that pushes the dies over the strap path and then you do not have to drain the oil from the hydraulic cylinders the machine retracts the dies from the strap path turn the machine off (VERY IMPORTANT!!!!) and then safe and convenient to inspect the dies
I cut, bale, bundle, and cart around 10,000 bales per season on my own and have baled, bundled, and carted to storage up to 1200 bales in 
about a 10 hour working day
A bale baron may be a faster machine but it is bigger and heavier only takes shorter shorter bales and not without its own suite of problems, a neighbour was ready to donate his to any cause not just a good cause
As Balrog 30 says if a problem arises look at the screen and follow the manual
Talking of the manual it is very short on basic instructions on how to address the problem and that is an issue here where the helpline is 12 hours or so out of sync with my work day ie it is 9pm before I can make contact so much sitting and working the problem out for myself

In regard to forks to handle bundles

I have standard pallet forks ok to use in paddock (field) and stack but more skill is needed to pick bundles from stack

I aso have 2 spear sets All sets have a rear support allowing me to pick up two bundles at one time if I wish

I use 4 spears on each set with the spears placed such that the two outer bales have a spear that aligns with the centre of those bales the next two spears align with the centre of the bales that are each side of the centre bale

That setup means there are only 3 bales not directly supported by a spear but the bale next to each unsupported bale is supported

I can pick up each bundle from underneath without spearing ang bale, pick up the bundle by spearing through the lowest row of bales or spear the gap between the lowest row and the next (centre) row

Spears are 36 inch in bundles of 38 inch so the spears do not reach through the bundle and foul on the bundles behind

Other operators have loaded out of my stack and used 3 prong spears meaning less support for the bundle more strain on the bundle causing more broken strings on the outer upper or usually lower bale

I have also found that by reducing the banding pressure on the bundle broken strings cease the banding pressure on 100 series bandit is the chrome knurled knob with lock nut behind the banding box

My spear sets also have other stations available (total7) to allow different fork configurations for lifting pallets or brick packs

Hope this helps


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, the time difference thing would be a big hurdle. Can you pickup a bundle on its side with your short 4 fork setup?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That was alot to decipher.....anyway you could post pics of your mods to the machine and perhaps your spears.....ole saying in America.."a picture paints a 1000 words"

In a nutshell....you, like myself, are happy with the support and product you receive from GFC....I'll have to agree...without a doubt they are the best in customer support. From April to randy to Owen, they are a great group of people, I wish all companies were like them...
And I wish I could afford a new 200 

Oh....and welcome to Haytalk !


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome and for the interest in my hay spears.

Here is a link to pictures of my spears.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sandgroperkev/sets/72157635557794251/

The forks are set in a base 2400mm wide and each spear is located under the 1st, 3rd, 5th, and 7th bale so only the 2nd, 4th, and 6th bales are not supported by a spear.

I can spear the bundles at the join between the bottom layer and the next layer up without putting too much strain on the bundle or strapping, or I can spear the bundle through the bales themselves but need to avoid hitting a string on a bale.

I have installed 7 (1 in the centre and then 3 each side of centre) spear bushes so that I can vary the spacing and pick up differing sized pallets.

The rear support is about the same height as a bundle.

Material used for base and uprights was 100mm x 100mm x 3mm (4"x 4"x 1/8") RHS sealed on the end for the base, and 100mm x 50mm x 3mm (4"x2"x 1/8") RHS for the cross piece.

The spears can be purchased with or without matching tapered bashes. The bushes are welded into the base at the desired spacings. I use "Never Seize" lubricant on the spears otherwise they may become rusted into place over time.

In reply to SVFHAY, yes the time difference brings its own challenges but that whic doesn't kill you makes you stronger. The time difference and the time necessary to ship spares means you have to be very self reliant and work things out with careful study. And no I cannot pick up a bundle on its side but I have learnt that with careful use of the crowd action and lifting as I crowd down I can put a bundle upright if it has fallen over. However by replacing my 36" spears with a 48" set I believe that this setup could pick up packs on their side either by sliding underneath or spearing the bundle through. I note that 6125 in his post says he had to go to 42" spears

You may notice from the pictures that my spears are quite thick. We have another supplier under the brand Harvestaire that makes much slimmer spears. The other set I have is of identical dimensions but is fitted to a 10-ton class industrial articulated front end loader capable of lifting 3+ tons. I felt that the slimmer tines may well not be up to the job when used for lifting other items. I have lifted at least 1 ton on a single spear and when moving Bulka Bags of fertiliser regularly lift 2 tons at a time with 1 ton on each of two spears ie 1/2 ton per spear.

Another advantage of a 4 spear set is that by placing two 4ft x 5ft dia rolls side by side I can put a third on top and then lift/load/transfer 3 rolls at a time, with 2 spears in each of the 2 lower bales.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That link didn't show up for me.....could you just type the link, not sure why I can't see those type links or YouTube links on my iPad. Thanks


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

I am using an apple mac so am surprised you cannot see the link for mine it comes up with the pics automatically

Or go to :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sandgroperkev/sets/7215163555779/


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There is a video on youtube of a bale baron bundle being knocked over and speared through the bales by a very similar looking spear. Looks to work quite well.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

I had not thought of handling the bundles on their side but can see the benefits of a more stable stack if handled this way.

Would be alright if loading out and unloading with a ramp over the rear end of the truck/trailer especially if a pantech.

With the shortage of rain in this neck of the world almost all hay is transported on open tray top trucks/trailers and usually uncovered ie no tarpaulin.

As a result of this mode of transport the bundles are loaded from the side of the truck/trailer without a ramp ie two wide and two high along the length of the vehicle with possibly one set of two high loaded over the rear of the vehicle.

If stacked in the shed on their side it would require each bundle to be uprighted before loading.

But as always there is no right or wrong way as long as you do whatever suits your operation!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Why would you need to right them? Are they very strict on the 102" width rule there? Here the 9 ft wide load would be left alone as an ag product.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Ah yes another difference between jurisdictions. There are many. We are limited to a maximum 2.5 metres wide (8ft 2in) and 4.3 metres high. For hay there are some special arrangements so 2 of 4ft wide bales can be carried with signs in yellow and black on front and back reading "OVERSIZE" plus high visibility flags on the outer corners of the oversize portion the load. For some indivisible loads the height limit is extended to 4.6 metres.

Any loads outside these limits require either an occasional permit with only about a limit of 3 per annum or a permit going with the truck which costs plenty.

Our operators have other advantages for some hay or straw, which for sufficient quantities some operators move on "B-Doubles" a semi trailer rear trailer and an intermediate semi trailer with a turntable on the rear to which the rear semi is attached. Very common fof hay and straw.

Some loads are moved by "Road Train" which in closer settled areas consists of a standard semi trailer with a converter dolly (A trailer with a drawbar and a turntable centrally located over either 1, 2 or 3 axles) to which there is a second semi trailer attached. In remote areas there may be up to 3 trailers. To confuse you further there could be 2 B-doubles pulled by one prime mover, this could be a 4-axle truck and 9 axles on each B-Double but very rare for hay, more usual for fuel. cattle ,general freight and mine ore.

Examples can be found by googling Road Trains.

or try

road_trains_at_comet_vale.jpg

road-train-australia-truck.jpg


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

In post 12 to this thread I outlined some modifications I have on my Bale Bandit which allows it to operate independently of the baler and even with a tractor without hydraulics. The other modification is an adjustable drawbar to set the bandit straight behind the tractor for road transport and to set an offset to suit the width or the tractor operating it. The pto has only standard universal joints and in my case a 6 spline pto shaft, I am not sure of the gearing in the step up gearbox but needed to get from 540 rpm to whatever the pump of choice operates best at. If a 1000rpm pto then a different setup would be needed. I'll try the link but sometimes this dumb farmer doesn't get it first go. That is I guess why I grow hay and am not a computer consultant.

The link-

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sandgroperkev/sets/72157635961310275/


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Very nice work. Looks to be closed center pump, correct? I knew a guy who had a similar set up made for him, set him back north of 9k$, but any tractor could run it. Does the tractor pull down during high oil demand? Did you move photo 1 or use a switch to activate pickup? Is that a thermometer on tank? If so what op temp? I just got my updated brake pads on banding drums last week, big improvement, only about 2 k bales so far but I really like them. Another simple addition I wouldn't do without is a cab swith for tailgate so you can dump on demand to group bundles for more efficient pickup in a light crop.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes it is a closed centre pump, I have run this behind my Foton 504 (50 engine hp) and no it doesn't pull down for high oil demand but the 604 with an extra 10 hp runs it at a better groundspeed. Steep hills are still a struggle but usually run down the steepest and take care to not get sideways. Oddly with the 4wd there is better braking control than with a 100hp 2wd which tends to often slide downslope. I bought the BB with this setup, and am told well north of $9K to get the pickup, pump, tank, PTO, step up gearbox, modified drawbar, oil cooler and plumbing and wiring. The cooler I am told was added later because with air temperature often getting near 100 F there were problems with the hydraulics. The cooler has 2 fans sucking from the rear and the radiator screened by a flexible screen to prevent chaff buildup. A low tech screen made from a medium density shade cloth. Being so flexible no chaff sticks to the screen, no clogging means no cleaning except that from time-to-time the radiator fins have to be blown out with compressed air to remove dust (fine dirt type dust).

Pickup is on the same drive as the Bandit's horizontal elevator which I understand is used to accept bales out of a baler.

The horizontal elevator is driven by the hydraulic motor at the the bottom of the vertical elevator , through an electrically controlled clutch at the lhs of the shaft which also drives the vertical elevator. The drive for the pickup is via a roller chain with the primary sprocket on the clutch that provides the drive to the horizontal elevator. The chain then goes to an idler sprocket set on the axis that the pickup rotates on as it is raised and lowered via the winch (mounted at the top of the vertical elevator frame) and strap down to the front left top of the pickup. The idler sprocket is driven by a smaller sprocket on the clutch such that the sloping pickup drives at a slightly slower rate than the horizontal elevator. The difference in speed means that bales on the pickup do not gain on a bale ahead of it as the bale ahead enters onto the horizontal elevator. You would know that at times you can have bales hard up against each other and this means once a bale is in photo eye two the bandit pauses until the bale progresses to PE 3. I could well have a bale going through PE3, one hanging in the vertical elevator at PE 2, one on the horizontal elevator at PE1 and one sitting on the pickup as well as one or more queued at the lead in chute for the pickup. With the difference in this speed in the system I do not at any time have more than one bale on the horizontal elevator or any other station on the machine.

The clear tube on the tank is the oil level indicator. (Nice touch)

The oil cooler is mounted on top of and at the back of the bundle chamber and can be seen in the photo of the tractor and bandit as the box on top , above and slightly to the left of the bandit's main wheel.

I have relatively small paddocks (fields), 20 acres is the biggest I have, so the grouping of bundles is not an issue but I have been known to work the bundling process to get very close grouping of bundles.

I haven't had a problem with band carrier brakes, YET. What is the change?


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Sorry SVFHay I noticed I had not given a specific answer to one of your questions.

Photo eye 1 is in the same position at the front right side of the horizontal elevator and because it controls the drive of the horizontal elevator through the electric clutch the pickup only drives when the horizontal elevator drives.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Okay, so when you first start a field and there are no bales in the elevators how do you turn on pickup to get bale to photo1? New brake pad is rubber belting over steel shoe with more surface area and doesn't seem to be affected by debris as much as much as solid rubber block.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

When the machine is empty and I go to start in the paddock, I turn on the pto, then turn on the power, the machine sits there and when the computers fire up the beacon starts flashing and the machine starts up with the hydraulics returning to the ready position if they have crept down and then the horizontal and vertical elevators begin running causing the pickup to run also. The screen reads

"PHOTO 1 READY

WAITING FOR BALE

200-1

BALE 1 STRAPPING 122"

It seems from your question that for my machine there has been a modification to photo eye 1, but I do not know what as the machine was set up like without a pickup as it was like this this when bought. When a bale reaches pe2 the horizontal elevator and pickup keep paused via the electric clutch until the bale clears the vertical elevator. ie there is never 2 bales in the vertical elevator.

Following your question I have re-read the manual and see that the start screen for my machine is different. I do not recall an error code for pe1 but have had them for pe2 and pe3.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, there has been some modification. If display reads photo1 ready, there is no movement of chain until the baler pushes a bale far enough onto elevator chain to cross photo 1, the order of events happens just as you described and everything comes to a stop until another bale is pushed to that spot by the plunger action of the baler.

The only pickup versions I am familiar with have the pickup itself ground driven or a additional hyd circuit controlled from tractor remote.

Yours must have solenoid controlling elevator motor always powered. Additional wear on related parts and parasitic loss on hyd capacity would be the only issue and only in a light crop when bales are far apart.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

The elevator motor is only under hydraulic power when photo eye 2 is free of a bale and the bale has completed photo eye 3. Yes the elevators take power between bales but some of the time, if I am pushing it, I can have a bale in the chute, one on the pickup, one on the horizontal elevator and one in the vertical elevator, but sometimes the machine is travelling with those stations empty, but most times there is a bale somewhere from the chute about to be run up the pickup or to the top of the vertical elevator.

I would think better than ground drive.

Oh there is another feature on the top of the tank, as well as the filler, there is a large silver/grey filtered breather just visible over the top of the hydraulic tank.

System works well for me and I have heard keeping the oil cool is an issue here for tractor operated machines.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

I have made another mod to my Bale Baron.

I have fitted a reversing camera in the banding box and can watch one bander at a time do its thing and check if there is a problem.

Sadly I could not source a camera with inbuilt infra red but overcame that by fitting a 10 LED bar below the camera.So far I have because of time constraints I have only fitted one camera but have the material for 2.

The camera is on a piece of aluminium plate TEK screwed to the inside lip of the banding box. Had to make a longer plate because the air strut just hid the view I wanted.

Camera is an after market CMOS butterfly camera. The camera kit came with enough video cable to connect to the screen mounted on the tractor dash.

I bought a 7 inch (need it or old eyes!) screen separate to the camera kits.

Power to the screen is direct from the tractor.

Power to the camera/s could be from the tractor direct, or from the supply that powers the oil cooler fans (see earlier post and pics) or could be taken from the plug powering the machine . There is a three pin plug to connect power to the machine, one pin is earth, one is for the electronics on the machine, the third is to supply the oil cooler fans.

As the first take, I ran another dual core wire to the tractor but intend after haying to connect it to the fan supply at the connector plug. I will also change the video lines to have the connection at the same point, thus making connection/disconnection easier.

Camera and screen are connected to a dedicated switch on the tractor.

Incidentally I have a relay switch on the tractor to deliver power to the machine since the fans have a high power requirement.

I encountered an issue with interference to the video signal from the data communications on the bandit and some interference I think by the video signal to the bandits data communications especially as the bandit monitor is fed data through a single wire. What happened is the screen would blank out as the commands to extend/ retract and crimp went through the bandit.

I solved that by separating the new video wiring from the bandit's data lines even having a stand off for the wires between the bandit and tractor, The video leads and power lead to camera and the LEDs is slung below the other wiring on the crossover from bandit to tractor.

I tried this as an experiment , it worked, but if doing it again I would do some things differently.

First I would go for a split screen even to 10 inch. Screens are available for single, double triple or quad views. My present one will support 2 video sources but only one at a time.

With a quad screen, I could mount 4 cameras to view 4 different areas of operation at one time. If anything goes wrong the the reason can be viewed as it happens not just trying to analyse the problem later.

Second I may add a recorder and the operation could be reviewed not just viewed in real time.

Once the screen (and possibly the recorder) is on the tractor then cameras could be added for other machines eg balers.

I went for cheapest to reduce risk and am very happy with the result.

Having a light source in the banding box is a bonus for night work. I included a plug to allow a hand held light to be powered up from the banding box.

This is a simple addition, I am not a technocrat, more a technophobe, I just thought about the basic setup, bought off-the-shelf components and followed the wiring diagram.

Going around bundling bales and thinking of the issues with keeping the banding box clean, the next mod came to me.

A filtered high capacity fan feeding air into the banding box would sure reduce the chaff build up there and make it much cleaner. Chaff finds its way in but doesn't see to know its way out.

AI am thinking of a fan with shadecloth covered vertical filter (as per the hydraulic oil cooler fans on the machine now) ducted into the banding box on each side at the rear of the box, coming into the box next to the hydraulic/electric cluster between the banders.

The shadecloth being close weave and flexible does not permit accumulation of chaff or debris, it falls off from the vertical position as good old Isaac Newton does his thing.

In regard to the camera system, total cost without shopping around for bargains, was under $250 including wiring, switch, connectors, cameras x 2, Led bars x 2, and screen, but no costing for time or travel.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You'll be interested to know, on the new 200 bale BANDIT (see above post) their have been some upgrades in the banding box. 1...no longer are the carriages on 6 rollers, it's now one piece of plastic(you now the stuff, there's a name for it) that the carriage slides on, much better design. 2....on the banding crimp die, the action is no longer utilizing a cam to actuate, it now uses a linear action via a piston, much better...couple of other small changes, but those two are significant. There are of course other changes to the machine, nothing major that I can see, your machine does not use Bluetooth for the communications from machine to display? That of course is how they do it now, the new machine looks awesome, the functionality of the band-it display is perfect, can run elevators forward/reverse, can turn off hydro, stroke counter, bale tracker, lots of good stuff.

Btw, I still can't see anything you post with videos, just shows up a black screen, I ain't seen the first pic from down under.....


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Sounds like there has been a complete rework of the systems and controls/monitors, yet the whole lot appears to be wrapped in the same skin. Would be great to have one and seeing that the upgraded model is on the market perhaps explains why there have been no recent upgrades to the 100 series.

I cannot understand why you only have a black screen as I have had enquiry about items viewed by others in the pictures.

I have used flickr as the photo hosting site to transfer to haytalk. As an alternative I tried photobucket several times, the site comes up but after about 20 seconds the screen goes blank. I will have to look around to see if there are any other options, any comments would help.

On the downside it rained from early last night and showers are still going now (9.15am) with all of my hay on the ground, does not look good.

Te rerouted wiring works a treat, the view of the bander is great and no interference from data transmissions. I did consider a wireless monitoring system but was concerned over possible interference.

Having stopped work because of rain, I looked on ebay and a 7 inch wired dual camera system (33 feet of video cable, not just 26 feet) is there for $85.00 AUS including postage making it possible to fit yourself for circa $100.00 AUS


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Junechan2012 is a seller from Hong Kong on eBay, I just bought two back up camera systems to install on cotton pickers, they work great. IR illumination, color, and very nice little 7" wide screen monitors with sun shields. Total price for (2), $281.00U.S. delivered in 5 days from Hong Kong. Thanks for the pics, I haven't tried it yet but as soon as I get out of the woods(deer hunting) ill check it out.

Yes the Bandit has a better cycle time now, horizontal chain and table is longer with 3 photo eyes on the main chain. They did not have the pickup version of theirs on display.

Sorry about the rain, our hay season is winding up, last cut next week, it's been miserable, rain, rain, and more rain all year long, never had 2 days in a row without rain until August 13th, our season starts in May. But on the flip side, we have plenty of that pristine "pre-washed" hay for sale.....


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

I was unable to get the IR illuminated cameras but installing the LED bars gives a much better picture. I have found that IR phase is monochrome ie black and white but under LED full colour (yes we do spell some words differently to you!) .The LEDs are very low power so no hardship and benefit of a light source at night. The LEDs are needed in daytime because the banding box is almost fully enclosed.

I have taken the opportunity, while held up by the rain, of connecting the power supply to the camera/s and LEDs to the power source in the lower computer box. Tidies up the wiring connection and simplifies the connection/disconnection of the tractor to the three pin power plug , the data line plug and now the video plugs. Only the two video lines are extra.

Hope you enjoy your deer hunting, it is a break from the farm and look forward to you rejoining the forum on your return home.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Coondle said:


> Yes it is a closed centre pum


Do you know what kind of pump it is? I'm looking into making mine pto powered as well so I can pull it with some of the smaller tractors. Thanks


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

THe setup is as follows

A Dynagear model T33I step up gear box to increase the 540 pto to 1000 rpm.

Details of this are to be found at: www.oemdynamics.com.au/

An Australian company but no doubt plenty of drivetrain manufacturers closer to you.

The pump is a Rexroth ATOVNO size 63.

Details are at: www.boschrexroth-us.com/country_units...pumps/index.jsp

It is the 10th pump down on their website.

Have run mine with a 50 engine horsepower tractor but not a compact tractor.

Currently use a 60 engine hp tractor (Perkins 1004 natural aspirated engine) in a chinese Foton tractor with FWA. Struggles for speed and enough traction on steep hills. Can run the bandit 100 series to its limit on level ground doing about 400 to 450 per hour but I usually run it at 300 to 350 per hour.I do not usually need to push hard.

The previous owner had it behind a 90 hp tractor and could handle slopes much better than me except his was 2wd tractor so had exciting moments trying to brake on downhill slopes.

Any more details? Happy to help.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, I've seen the pictures of your set up and I like it a lot. I haven't made up my mind 100% yet but I'm leaning pretty heavily towards putting a pickup on it and pulling it separately from the baler. I can pick up some custom work around here if I can find the time, well actually the real problem is finding help to run the other equipment. Good hired help is tough to come by these days.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Exactly why I bought a Bandit.....


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Lewis ranch, I suggest that you only take on custom work if the bales are baled to suit the bandit, same goes for the baron. The Bandit needs bales a minimum of 37 inches otherwise a strap can slip off the pack like a strap of women's apparel off a shoulder (I was thinking of a ball gown).

The Baron on the other hand can only handle a maximum of 34 inches.

Horse people sure strange. Whinge like hell about all sorts of things but still pay full price for a 34 inch bale!

A ba


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Coondle, I like your analogy. Kinda makes me look forward to seeing a short bale at the corner now.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I've got some neighbors in mind, they are putting up 30k bales a year and still picking them up by hand. One field of theirs got rained on twice before they had time to get the hay picked up this year, the going rate here is $1 a bale hauled to the barn and stacked. I really don't have the time to pick up any more custom work as I stay swamped with my round bales, but an opportunity for a little more cash flow always seems to give me a reason to find more time.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea they will most likely have to adjust bale size, prolly not using bigger bales now if hand bucking. What would you think about charging them for it.....I was thinking along the lines of $3 a bale, too much....not enough....
If I could line a bunch of that up, I'd prolly quit growing it.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Early days of bundling the going rate to put the bales in bundles was $2.00 per bale. Now with several contract bundlers about it has fallen to $1.00 per bale for big quantities. If you can line enough work up it could be worthwhile to give up growing hay and only bundle. I would really like to see a 200 series Bandit working. The Baron has taken over here and Bandits have largely left the district, with several going to South Australia (about 2500 km or 1600 miles away). The Baron is much faster than my series 100 Bandit but I do not like the small bale size. It may be silly since the Baroners get the same price per bale with 10% less hay than my bales. Do not like others taking advantage of stupidity, but a 10% increase in income, and most of the increase in income is net profit as the cost of growing is the same , some minor cost increases in baling, handling, delivery and twine. Guess I am the stupid one but I have a marketing tool and if horse people catch on that there is 10% less hay in a Baron bundle then it will go through their industry like wildfire and result in a price revolt. May change the market to sale by weight not per bale.

Why your 30k bale neighbours do not have a bundler puzzles me. A four person operation where one bales. one bundles (I know that the bundler is designed to go on the back of the baler) one drives the loader loading in the paddock and one drives the truck and the stacking loader at the shed could do 3,000 a day even with my old 100 series and more like 4,500 a day with a faster bundler on short haul to the stack.

I favour a pickup arrangement on the Bandit because where I am there is a limited baling window, so have to go hard baling, usually baling faster than the bundler can go, but then there is then a longer bundling window.

I am amazed at your $1 per bale to haul and stack. The price to pick up bales from the ground and haul and stack was at $2.00 four years ago and heading North. Here I would be asking $3.00 to bale, bundle, haul and stack. Given that on a good day I can do 1000+ from windrow to shed on a short haul on my own then there is capacity to make a lot of $. I only do limited contract work like this because I have my own hay to look after first. Started at 4.00pm one day with my neighbour, and finished at about 7.00pm the next day and he had to work in the hardware store on day 2 until 2.00 pm. We did 1500 bales, baled, bundled, carted and stacked. That was 2 old guys with 1 baler, 1 bundler, 1 flat bed truck (14 foot bed) one tractors and 1 front end loader tractor. Bit slow because the front end loader tractor ran the Bandit so had to finish bundling before carting started.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Coondle, I too would like to have a 200....a bit faster and can make a smaller bale, best of both. But I do worry about stacking of the bundles with smaller bales. As you know, stacking at 3-high gets a stack that is a bit tipsy....4 high is really tipsy..... as you know, storage is our biggest drawback in the square bale process. Stacking as high as possible pays dividends, never stacked any over 4 high. Perhaps with proper bulkheads, one could accomplish that with a telehandler, I don't have a building with enough height to go over 4. So, the increased capacity, wouldn't make a lot of difference for me at the end of the day, except to have more than I could put in the dry....which is sure to bring on thunderstorms....


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I was thinking somewhere around a $1.50 a bale to bundle and stack in the field or on their trucks with a 1000 bale minimum. As far as stacking the bundles goes I'm am working on getting a new barn put up, (50x100) and went with 16' walls so I can go 4 bundles high.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I was thinking somewhere around a $1.50 a bale to bundle and stack in the field or on their trucks with a 1000 bale minimum. As far as stacking the bundles goes I'm am working on getting a new barn put up, (50x100) and went with 16' walls so I can go 4 bundles high.


I guess if I didn't have my own fields to worry with, I may try some custom work, had a feller ask me last year....didn't really want to do it, hit em at $3 a bale to bale/bundle and transport to barn.....they didn't bite...fine by me

I think $3 a bale is purty good....that was with him cuttin/tedding/rakin I was just baling and bundling and transporting (barn was by the field).

Or they can go try to find some help, lol.....been down that road

Didn't work out to well for me....that's why I bought a bandit and a 1837...ill be damned if I can do it much cheaper, fuel gets purty expensive running at 2000rpm and 1-2mph all day


----------

